# Help with sword uniforms



## mtabone (Dec 11, 2006)

Hello everyone!

   I practice Haidong Gumdo in Connecticut, USA. We have a uniform that looks like this picture in the following link:

http://www.mudokwan.at/uploads/pics/han2.jpg

The blue top and checker pants is for instructors. We wear black tops and black bottoms. The tops are made the same way as kendo tops, only with shorter sleeves. The pants, while resembling hakama, dont have the pleats, or the back koshiita. 

I am looking to buy a top with out any embroidery on the back, which the HDGD tops do. The reason for this is I want to embroider the schools emblem on the back of the top. 

Is there a Japanese equivalent to this top? If so where can I find them to purchase? I have looked for days on the internet to no avail

Also I am looking for a kumdo hakama. It is white, with a stripe down the side like the one on the left hand side of the following link:

http://www.geocities.jp/bxninjin2004/eika.jpg


   Any help would be appreciated!

   Yours in the Arts!

   [FONT=&quot]MTabone[/FONT]


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 11, 2006)

If you can't find a 'blank' jacket out in 'tinernetland, then I'd suggest that you buy a kendo top and adjust the sleeves (I'm assuming here that, because you're proposing to embark on an embroiderie project, that shortening the sleeves will not present a problem for you).


----------



## Ninjamom (Dec 11, 2006)

At your service:
http://www.cjmas.com/chajonshim1/aikido.html

The top left picture is a HDGD uniform with a different embroidery on the back than the large logo you are used to seeing.  The Hangul characters spell 'haidong gumdo'.  The picture next to it is the uniform we use at our school - the Hangul on the back reads 'Hankuk Kumdo'.  You would be able to fit a school logo under the embroidery on either of these.  Please also check the 3rd row, 1st column 'haidong gumdo student uniform', as I *think* this one has no embroidery at all on the back.

Chajonshim is an excelltent company, and one I have dealt with in the past.  They carry the Hankuk federation HDGD textbook and 4-video set.

E-Mudo also carries the Japanese equivalent, short-sleeve keikoGi in several colors (see bottom of page of link here), but I haven't personally dealt with this company.

- Ann R.

(PS: MTabone, are you on Anthony Boyd's web group?)


----------



## mtabone (Dec 11, 2006)

Thank you for you help.

Yes, I am on Anthony Boyd's webgroup...hdgdforum.com

haidong!

MTabone


----------

